

 Review my prototype for Bucket of Cloud - skennedy
http://www.bucketofcloud.com/vid.html

======
tnorthcutt
In the video, you really just jump right in, and don't do any explaining of
what a WYSIWYG site creation tool is or allows you to do. Do some selling!
Explain what makes your service so awesome, sets it apart, etc. I watched for
awhile and all I saw were some boring text blocks moving around. Also, use a
larger video so your visitors can actually see what you're doing.

------
skennedy
Even if this turns into a big flop and appears to be a waste, I have worked so
hard, learned an incredible amount of useful information, and truly had a lot
of fun. Why didn't I try to make something sooner in life??

